# Farmall H cranks slowly



## Sam Buffone (Nov 10, 2017)

I'll try to be as detailed as possible here. I have a farmall H that is cranking way too slow, so slow that it will not start. I have narrowed it down to the starter, I believe. I tried to start the tractor by sending voltage directly to the starter via jumper cables, and I get the same result, painfully slow cranking, even for a 6 volt starter. And yes, I'm using 12 volts to jump it, but only for a few seconds at a time, and letting it cool between tries. Is my starter toast, or should I look elsewhere?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

there should be a band on that starter which you can remove to see the contacts and armature , like a window


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I had a vehicle that did the same thing. I come to find out that the engine was fairly worn to the extent that one of the main bearings had slipped partially over the other, effectively binding the engine................................ I'm not saying that this is the case with your engine......... but you might try turning the engine over by hand to see if something is preventing it from turning easily enough for the starter to manipulate. Otherwise, I'd suspect that perhaps the starter itself in binding, but if that were the case, the power cable would be melting the insulation.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

See if you have the band as Willy55 has mentioned and if you can peek inside, see if it's full of carbon black dust. Might need to be cleaned out. A cheap place to start looking anyways.

The same situation I had with my Motorcycle. It was so dirty with carbon dust from the brushes that it drew way too many amps and would barely turn over. Pulled the starter ad dismantled it and cleaned it up. Works like a charm and all it cost was a few skinned knuckles and the fear that I may be getting in over may head! Make sure you have the manual fr your tractor or find a step by step on the www!


----------



## Sam Buffone (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks guys, I'll check tomorrow and let you know.


----------

